# Pen or Pencil?



## Nicole. (Jun 7, 2014)

*Do you prefer to write in pen or pencil?*

I prefer a pencil, because if I make a mistake I can erase it.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 7, 2014)

Pen because I like to live dangerously.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 7, 2014)

Pen for writing, pencil for drawing.


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 7, 2014)

Pencil all the way. Pens are eugh, although I have to use them like 90% of the time.


----------



## Hot (Jun 7, 2014)

Ink pens. They're more bolder imo.


----------



## Murray (Jun 7, 2014)

pens cos im not a 5th grader


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 7, 2014)

I am torn between the two usually. If it's between a pen and a MECHANICAL pencil, give me the fricking pen. Mechanical pencils are so much more trouble than they are worth. Tiny lead that lasts like 2 seconds, Tiny eraser that also lasts 2 seconds, (and if you take out the eraser and lose it, all your lead will disappear quickly). Also sometimes mechanical pencils get screwed up with the part that holds in the lead, so when you are writing it gets pushed back into the pencil and it makes me want to rip my hair out. I like that pens make nice, dark writing and don't need to be sharpened though. Erasing is a huge asset for me though because I have sloppy handwriting.


----------



## Titi (Jun 7, 2014)

Pen all the way. I have a brushed chrome Bullet Space Pen that I use for 99.9% of my writting. It was a gift for my 18th birthday. It doesn't leak, never dries and never runs out of ink. HUZZAH!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

I prefer Pen because I write messy in Pencil.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I prefer pencil. Just a plain ol #2, mechanical is too fancy for me.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 7, 2014)

Where's the keyboard option!


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

Pencil


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 7, 2014)

Pencil. I write horribly with pen for some reason and then i cant erase it XD


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 7, 2014)

I can't erase my mistakes with most pens when I draw, so I use pencils instead of hunting for a erasable pen.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

pencil is good for sketching, pen is good for the rest.


----------



## BananaMan (Jun 7, 2014)

Pencil. Mechanical pencil to be specific. For some reason my handwriting is crap in anything else.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2014)

Pen. 

My science teacher gave me hell in front of the entire class for writing in pencil when I was 11. Never understood why, but it put me off.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 8, 2014)

While pens are more professional, I use pencil's for all of my work. Everyone tends to make mistakes, even on paper, so it's nice to be able to erase those mistakes rather than just making a mess.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> pens cos im not a 5th grader


I never got my pen license ((((((((


I write in pen because I find it easier to write with as it just flicks off the wrist. My writing is neater when I use pencil tho


----------



## Aran (Jun 8, 2014)

Pen, because ink is bolder. Sure, I can't easily correct mistakes, but I can't be bothered to keep track of my eraser anyways. (Actually, mine's been missing for a while.) I'll rarely ever use a pen involving calculations of any kind, but most general note-taking, doodling, and writing tend to be in pen.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jun 8, 2014)

Back when I was still in school, it was always pencil. You can't erase pen marks (unless you carry white out with you everywhere!)... But for official documents, I always use pen!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I've only done one drawing in pencil (recently) excluded my school work. I mainly use pen especially when writing.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

the pencil was probably the one that designed the pen


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 8, 2014)

Fuaar I accidentally clicked Pen but NOPE PENCIL ALL THE WAY.

Techniclick 0.5mm is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Jun 8, 2014)

pencils are erasable meow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jun 8, 2014)

Pen, since my writing looks messy in pencil, but I still use a pencil for drawing.


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

pen. 
so you make sure that mistake doesnt happen again


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Pen for writing, pencil for drawing.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

pens for everything. sadly my uneducated math teacher
doesn't grade anything written in pen.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 8, 2014)

Pens, specifically fountain pens, because I'm old-fashioned, apparently. They just write _so_ smoothly.

Not regular ballpoint pens, though. I'd rather write in pencil in that case. I prefer mechanical pencil if I have to write in pencil.


----------



## Katastique (Jun 8, 2014)

Fountain pens! They write so beautifully ^___^


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2014)

Pens are a fun change because I mostly work with pencils


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 8, 2014)

I avoid writing in pencil as much as possible. I hate how light the markings are, and honestly, I can't stand the sound of pencil on paper. It bothers me. 

Pens are more expressive (in my opinion), and I like being forced to deal with my mistakes. Or something. I just like the dark ink. 

Also no blue pens, pls.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 8, 2014)

pen for writing, pencil for drawing.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

I love pens.


----------



## krielle (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't mind either, but I'm leaning towards pens.

I love frixion erasable pens.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2014)

Pen. Then I don't have to sharpen it. Plus, I like the way my writing looks in pen compared to pencil.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 9, 2014)

Pencil, cause I'm drawing all the time and I totally prefer drawing with them


----------



## mayormolly (Jun 9, 2014)

We should have another poll, Regular Pencils vs. Mechanical.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2014)

Pens

Pens are classy and suggest your a sophisticated guy who knows what he's doing. Plus he's living on the edge.

Pencil tips are too fragile and mechanical pencils are a mess. Removable erasers? That's just asking for trouble


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 9, 2014)

Pen. I especially prefer the Sharpie pen. Pencil for math, though. I suck at math and make many mistakes. So I used a mechanical pencil because wooden ones are inferior, and a polymer eraser because those erase best.


----------



## Improv (Jun 9, 2014)

Pencil because I hate how pens dry out eventually and you have to make ugly marks to get it working again. Don't have to worry about that with a mechanical pencil.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2014)

I like using pens for note taking because I find the ink to be clearer and easier to read than the graphite of a pencil. For math I use a pencil though because of them mistakessss...


----------



## Joy (Dec 28, 2014)

Can't stand pens.
Heart mechanical pencils


----------



## tobi! (Dec 28, 2014)

I can't write with pencils. I actually have a strange interest in pens. If I had money, I'd buy the $100 pens online. I sound crazy but it'd a fascination of mine.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 28, 2014)

I only use a pencil for Scantron.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I use a wooden pencil, because I doodle constantly and I can't draw with a pen or mechanical pencil. c:


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 28, 2014)

Pencil. Pens are messy!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2014)

Norski said:


> I can't write with pencils. I actually have a strange interest in pens. If I had money, I'd buy the $100 pens online. I sound crazy but it'd a fascination of mine.


I'm the same way. I'm really into pens, I'd love to be able to buy those super nice ones.

I do like pencils for drawing, though.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pens smudge way too much for me. I always end up with pen ink on the bottom part of my hand every time I use one. Mechanical pencils all the way.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 28, 2014)

I like pencils. For some reason I write a lot sloppier when using pens.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

I like writing in pen because all throughout high school they forced us to write in pencil.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 28, 2014)

I love writing in cursive with my ink pen.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 28, 2014)

I prefer a pen, just because they write smoother. However, in some situations I definitely would prefer a pencil.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler: Awesome Pencils!











Best Pencils! xD


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Pencil for essay/story/etc. drafts or quickie assignments, pen for notes. I like to colour-code things ^.^


----------



## animale12 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pencils, as I make mistakes quite often when writing. :/


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 29, 2014)

I used to like pencils better but after entering college and only allowed using pens, I find pens feels better to write with. I like pencils better when it comes to drawing though.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2014)

Mechanical pencils over pens.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Mechanical Pencils, baby.

Perfect for drawing.


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a pencil for drawing but I definitely prefer to write with a pen. It's much smoother.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 29, 2014)

I prefer pencil. But I mostly use pen because I can never find a pencil. I voted pencil though.


----------



## penguins (Dec 29, 2014)

i write pretty hard so pencils always break on me 
also i'm a lefty so when i write the side of my hand goes over the lead and leaves a ton of pencil marks on my hand
the same happens with pens but at least it's blue 
go pens \m/


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Pencil duh~
you can't draw or make decent art with a pen :/


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Pencil duh~
> you can't draw or make decent art with a pen :/


I think you still can.  I made my avatar using a simple ballpoint pen. I do agree that pencil is better in most cases for art though.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

It depends.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 29, 2014)

Pencil, although I sometimes right over it in pen since its darker.  Both have their ups and downs.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

Pens because it's smoother and they don't break as easy c:


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2014)

Pen for writing because I like to live dangerously. Plus writing looks terrible in pencil as well as being harder/less pleasant to read.



Pencil for drawing...At least until I've gotten what I want perfect. I'll then go over it with a pen and rub out the pencil because again, pencil looks nasty in comparison.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Pencil duh~
> you can't draw or make decent art with a pen :/




Not true. You just need to be able to use it properly.


Whilst I prefer drawing in pencil first, I'm no stranger to drawing with a biro. It's essentially all I did with my downtime during school or work should I have a period of time I have nothing to do. They're fine as long as you know how to use them.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, my friend and I were sort of discussing this earlier. I choose pen, overall. I enjoy the feel of writing/drawing with one.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 29, 2014)

I hated using pen in school because I erased and rewrote nearly every word to make it perfect, since I knew someone else was going to read it and grade me on it. But now that I'm out of school, I'm more comfortable using pen for my personal journals since no one will see it but me. Though I still use pencil if I'm doing actual "writing"(poetry, fiction, etc) and not just diary stuff.

With that said, pencil all the way! I like using pen in my journal because of the aesthetic appeal, but I find pencils much more practical. Pens bleed through the paper, they stain, they blot, and I can NEVER erase anything I write, which is a HUGE issue for me...


----------



## sylveons (Dec 29, 2014)

just a plain 2# pencil for both writing and drawing, although i use pens on occasion.


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 30, 2014)

Anytime I use pens, my handwriting comes out really sloppy, so I prefer pencil.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am mixed. If I were right handed, I would DEFINITELY choose pen, as they are more comfortable and easier to write with. But I am left handed, so you can't read my handwriting in pen due to smears my hand creates. If I have to write a lot in a class and I ise pencil, I will look at my ring finger and pinky and they will be black with pencil lead. Ugh.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 30, 2014)

Pen. I like seeing my mistakes.


----------



## shinkuzame (Dec 30, 2014)

Pen because I prefer the fluidity of the way they write in comparison to pencils.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

i love to use mechanical pencils and i also write neater with them. To bad its not an option


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

I like pens because they look neat and professional. My handwriting is also better with a pen!


----------



## itsrainingnekos (Dec 30, 2014)

Omfg YESSSS! Mechanical pencils snap so easily


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 30, 2014)

Pen all the way! I avoid using pencils at all cost. I would only use them when it was required (ex. scantron tests in school ;_;...). I don't think I have more than 1 pencil now!


----------



## ACNiko (Dec 30, 2014)

Pencil >>>>>>>> Pen


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 30, 2014)

pen


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

pencil cause i tend to misspell stuff all the time or write too fast


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Neither. A keyboard is my weapon of choice! I much prefer typing over writing


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

I like my handwriting in pen a lot better than in pencil for some reason, but I always use pencil at school because I can't stand seeing a messy paper with scratches all over it. o n o

Erasable pens are the bombbbb ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## CR33P (Dec 30, 2014)

i like both but i make mistakes all the time so pencil


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

pencils because I mess up a lot


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 30, 2014)

Pencils, I always mess up things, so I need to erase a lot.


----------



## Flop (Dec 30, 2014)

Pen.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 31, 2014)

It depends. In English, I use a pen, in maths, I use a pencil


----------



## Geneve (Dec 31, 2014)

Pencils most of the time, because pens smudge too easily for me.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 4, 2019)

Pens, I know pencils are more convenient, but I just find using a really dark ink very satisfying.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 4, 2019)

A pen.

:wonders why finger painting wasn't an option:


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll use both, but I find pens more satisfying and they're generally what I use more often.


----------



## Zura (Nov 4, 2019)

My hands shake a little so it's better to have the ability to erase. Nothing serious, my hands just like to tremble awkwardly sometimes. I think it's because I'm so energetic more then half the time.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 4, 2019)

I love pens. In fact, I have a collection of fancy or cute pens that I keep even after the ink is used up. I've always preferred the look of ink on paper and I hate sharpening pencils. Plus, the way I write meant I always ended up with lead all over my hand when I had to use pencils. I don't get much ink on my hands, though.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Pen.  My handwriting definitely looks better in pen than in pencil.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 4, 2019)

i dont even know whens the last time i used a pencil


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2019)

Yo same^

I use pens at home (I have no choice but to use pens at work). Idk I like how pens write, it's smooth, sometimes if the lead is bad in a pencil or leadpen then it's scratchy and that bothers me.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Nov 4, 2019)

I prefer to use pencils at work and for school, but I will only write in felt-tipped pens in my planner.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2019)

i always manage to smudge my hand with pens, but my eyes suck too much for pencils if i want to write something down, so i usually have to use a pen but if i got better eyes then i would use a pencil


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 5, 2019)

Pencil; I make a lot of errors usually and I like the softer look.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 5, 2019)

I feel like I'm writing better with a pen!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 5, 2019)

Gotta go with pencils on this one, but sometimes I do write in pen, but pencil is better. If I make a mistake, at least with a pencil I can erase the mistake. XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2019)

Pen because it's easier to read on paper. As for pencil, you have to deal with sharpening them constantly and sometimes have them break on you. And if you don't have a sharpener or it breaks literally after every use like mine, you're gonna want to rip out your hair. Granted, you can't fix mistakes with your pen without using whiteout, but there are types of pens out there that has the ability to erase the ink.


----------



## Circus (Nov 5, 2019)

Mechanical pencils are great.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Nov 8, 2019)

Pencil--i write quick, small, and fast. If I screw it up, I can at least fix it. Pen makes me a little overly conscious of my writing, and then it takes me forever to write just one sentence because I'm trying to write neat and not smear the ink.


----------



## Cress (Nov 8, 2019)

Nothing better than doing calculus homework in pen 
I may have a problem.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 8, 2019)

Pen. The ink may die but I'll never have to deal with the awfulness that is sharpening.


----------



## Zura (Nov 8, 2019)

Cress said:


> Nothing better than doing calculus homework in pen
> I may have a problem.


Reminds me of the Studio C Fixing Good parody. 

"You do all your math in blue ink? What if you make like a mistake?"
"I don't make mistakes, my math is pure!"


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 8, 2019)

Pen because I'll probably smear my hand when using a pencil. But pencils are obviously better for sketching.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 8, 2019)

I voted pencil but I meant pen  pen looks much better and feels nicer to write with in my opinion.


----------



## seliph (Nov 8, 2019)

pens by far, pens are much smoother to write with and my pinky doesn't get covered in lead lol.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2019)

I like both but I lean towards mechanical pencils. Pen is second, and traditional pencils are third.


----------



## Cress (Nov 8, 2019)

Actually I just remembered that Smencils exist.
Smencils > pens >>> mechanical pencils >>>> traditional pencils


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 8, 2019)

I prefer more using the pencil for drawings or little notes I write for myself. Although if I have to write a letter for example then of course the pen comes to use as it looks nicer.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 8, 2019)

pencil. idk, pens always make my handwriting look bad.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 9, 2019)

It depends on the subject. Pens win overall, but I'm really picky about using decent pens. I dislike pens that bleed too much; it messes up the look of my notes when highlighters are involved.

Speaking of highlighters, I love using this brand.







They're so pretty and useful! They are *chef's kiss* <3

Pencil is a must for drawing, math, science. I tend to use pencil and write lightly for anything I'm unsure about in terms of homework assignments. I do love how cute pencils look!


----------



## Lynnea (Nov 9, 2019)

When I was younger I used pencil (mostly because I was supposed to in school) but now that I've gotten older I've noticed I like using pen more. ♡


----------



## maple22 (Dec 6, 2019)

Pencils for school-related things, but pens for everything else


----------



## Tianna (Dec 7, 2019)

I prefer a pencil for the same reason you do lol. My writing is pretty crappy and I tend to make a lot of mistakes constantly sooo-


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Pencil.

You know why.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2019)

Pens flow better and I like scribbling to let everyone know I misspelled a simple word.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

To be honest... both! 

However, if I had to choose... I?d say pencil! I love writing with mechanical pencils... >.>​


----------



## Peg (Dec 8, 2019)

I have been preferring a pencil because it seems that I am always making and updating lists.  I would prefer to use use a pen for just about everything else.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 15, 2019)

The pen is mightier than the...um...pencil.
(yes, I'm sure that's how it goes)


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2019)

used to be pencil, then i discovered pens don?t smear as much and i?ve not looked back since.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

I guess pencil as I can actually erase. I know there are some pen erasers but I just find pencil better.


----------



## poweradeex (Dec 17, 2019)

Black pen. Always.


----------

